# Azureus bugs me every time I start it :(

## Joffer

Every time I start Azureus (v2.4.0.2) it starts with the "Open Torrent(s)" windows on top and then there is an error message popping up on top of that one, saying

```
'' could not be opened:

Not a File
```

Then I have to click on [OK]. And then the built-in Message Bubble appears in the bottom right with this message:

```
Error

Failed to access torrent file ''. Ensure sufficient temporary file space available (check browser cache usage).

[Hide (button)] 
```

What could be wrong? I've installed Azureus from portage. I'm on a 64bit AMD64 system.

----------

## DNAspark99

same thing here.

----------

## Kabuto

You could try renaming the .Azareus subdir and let it build a new one and see if it goes away.

----------

## DNAspark99

nope. 

this error seems to be from azureus looking for a torrent to open on startup.

----------

## Joffer

 *Kabuto wrote:*   

> You could try renaming the .Azareus subdir and let it build a new one and see if it goes away.

 

Tried that. Doesn't work. Could it be a bug in the ebuild or configuration perhaps?

----------

## suksit

hope this helps...

----------

## Joffer

It sure did! Thanks!

The solution was (thanks to [url=]kong's blog[/url]) to replace (should be the last line):

```
java -cp $(java-config -p systray4j,azureus-bin 2>/dev/null) -Djava.library.path="${AZDIR}" org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main "$1"
```

in /usr/bin/azureus with:

```
if [ "$1" == "" ]; then

java -cp $(java-config -p systray4j,azureus-bin 2>/dev/null) -Djava.library.path="${AZDIR}" org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main

else

java -cp $(java-config -p systray4j,azureus-bin 2>/dev/null) -Djava.library.path="${AZDIR}" org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main "$1"

fi
```

This way azureus won't try to load an empty input when you just start it normally.

----------

## DNAspark99

nice fix, hopefully it doesn't return on the next upgrade...  :Smile: 

----------

## Eidi

Thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!

It wouldn't have been nearly as bad for me if I could've gotten rid of that dialog box in the corner, but I couldn't. It would not allow me for whatever reason. Though, I guess that's another bug that I'll have to fix. I'm just happy it doesn't appear anymore, for right now anyway.

Thank you!

----------

## catkfr

I am having the same issues with azureus as Eidi. Using the fix works great, but I still often have dialog boxes (my azureus crashes quite often on startup and I have the dialog box Azureus did not shutdown tidely...) and since I updated to gnome 2.14 (yesteday), I can't get rid of these dialog boxes either.

I really like Azureus' gui, but all these issues start to make it a pain...

----------

## piercey

Same here. I'd hazard a guess it's a bug in gtk as thats the only thing i updated recently which should affect azureus.

----------

## catkfr

Two bugs were filed concerning the issues discussed in this thread:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=132578

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=126822

----------

## Eidi

I also have Gnome 2.14 and GTK+ 2.8.17. Also, for some reason my Azureus file went back to the way it originally was, I'll have to figure out why...

----------

## yoshi314

i have a different problem. its popup related so i won't start a new thread. the thing is when azureus shows a popup (be it unclean shutdown, or plugin error, whatever) the popup CAN"T go away. only timed popups disappear. other stay there and clicking hide button does nothing. this happens all the time under gnome 2.14.1

does anyone have a clue what's wrong?

----------

## skyPhyr

Hi All,

The script fix doesn't need to be so complicated - just remove the quotes around the argument being passed.

You may also want to consider changing it to $@ so that it passes all the arguments - the current version will only pass the first argument.

java -cp $(java-config -p systray4j,azureus-bin 2>/dev/null) -Djava.library.path="${AZDIR}" org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main $@

I've got the same error with being unable to hide pop-ups - anyone found a fix?

Cheers,

Alan.

----------

## purg

 *Joffer wrote:*   

> ........
> 
> code
> 
> This way azureus won't try to load an empty input when you just start it normally.

 

I know its becoming an old thread but thank you Joffer for the patch

Ive been putting up with that Azureus popup from day 1.

----------

## anunakin

 *purg wrote:*   

>  *Joffer wrote:*   ........
> 
> code
> 
> This way azureus won't try to load an empty input when you just start it normally. 
> ...

 

Version 2.4.0.3 beta resolve this issue

----------

## chutz

 *skyPhyr wrote:*   

> Hi All,
> 
> The script fix doesn't need to be so complicated - just remove the quotes around the argument being passed.
> 
> You may also want to consider changing it to $@ so that it passes all the arguments - the current version will only pass the first argument.
> ...

 

Also, don't forget to put back the quotes around "$@". This way you can pass multiple arguments that have spaces in them  :Smile: 

And no, it won't break if there are no arguments.

----------

## mc_barron

Until they fix it in the code a hacky fix for the pop-up is to open the About Azureus dialog.  For some reason this allows me to click (and close) the popups.

----------

## Drewgrange

Thanks for the easy solution mc. This has been a problem for a long time, and seems to have had a solution for a long time. Rather than have so many users annoyed at this bug, why not just put a patch with the ebuild to fix this annoyance right from the start?

----------

## piercey

azureus-bin is depreciated and going to be removed. Switch to the compiled version of azureus (emerge azureus). It doesnt have this problem either. First of all follow the Java upgrade guide:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/java/java-upgrade.xml

----------

